
Unsealed documents show Monsanto ghost wrote research papers on RoundUp - Preemo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/14/business/monsanto-roundup-safety-lawsuit.html?mwrsm=Email
======
Inception
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13873798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13873798)

Same article, different titles.

~~~
sctb
Thank you, we've moved these comments there.

